# Coco Beach trip



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

grandpas 22


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Manny came up to see what we were up to


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

back yard of the condo


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## adc77 (Jul 23, 2009)

sweet, looks like a nice trip.


----------

